# NJ police dog missing after storm Monday, March 15, 2010



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

http://abclocal.go.com/wpvi/story?section=news/local&id=7331019

EGG HARBOR TWP., N.J. - March 15, 2010 (WPVI) -- The Atlantic County Sheriff's Office is asking people to be on the lookout for a police K-9 that went missing Sunday morning. 


<!-- end relatedMod for "links" --> At around 7:00 a.m., as a storm rolled through Egg Harbor Township, K-9 handler Ron DeMoulin went to his kennel to check on the dog, named "Dillinger." 
That's when he discovered the K-9 missing.
Calls were put in to local police, and more than 50 officers and firefighters assisted in the search, but Dillinger has not been found.
Dillinger is a two-year-old Belgian Malinios that is mostly reddish in color.
If you have seen him, call the Atlantic County Sheriff's Office at *609-909-7200*. 
Police say, due to traumatic experience that Dillinger has endured, you should not attempt to secure Dillinger yourself but call law enforcement immediately.
A reward is being offered to help bring Dillinger home.
Officials say Dillinger's handler did not do anything wrong and changes will be made to the kennel to prevent another escape.
(Copyright ©2010 WPVI-TV/DT. All Rights Reserved.)


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Probably a drug dependent dog. Can't handle thunder and lightning. But don't get near him he is a fear biter and will eat you.


----------



## Talia Brandisi (Sep 15, 2008)

Dillinger was found today : ) Scardey cat or not at least he's home!!


----------

